
Privacy Jobs – Get a job in a company building the future of privacy - toncontact
https://www.privacyjobs.net/sign-up
======
choward
The only thing this page does is ask for my email address. Are you kidding me?
And when I click the "privacy policy" link it takes me to Twitter. Way to not
understand your target market.

~~~
toncontact
Thank you. That is fixed.

